# Would change of SATA ports screw up my system?



## yangwangbrock (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi, 

I got a question regarding SATA ports - I have a 2 SSD (one of them as my OS disk) and one HDD in my rig. I am not sure if I had connected the SSD to SATA 3 ports (I know, very noob), so I would like to rearrange SATA connections. My question is if I had to plug my OS SSD drive to a different SATA port, would my system function properly? Similarly would my gaming SSD and HDD function properly if they are connected to a different port?

Thanks.


----------



## trickson (Feb 13, 2012)

Should be just fine. I hardly think that just changing the ports will screw up your system. Never has with mine.


----------



## BlackOmega (Feb 13, 2012)

Doesn't matter. Switch all you like, just be sure to keep it on the same controller (same colored slots).


----------

